# AIB online banking - Security Questions!



## gilboy (21 Jul 2008)

Hi

This thread is a follow-up to an earlier thread relating to specifying transfer amount in cents.

AIB online prompt the end-user for a registration number. They then ask you to enter certain digits of your Personal Access Code as well as:

(1) last 4 digits of work no.
(2) last 4 digits of home no.
(3) last 4 digits of credit card
etc

Now, if the system asks you for the last 4 digits of your home number and you don't know the answer - you put in the wrong answer and you forced to enter registration number again but when you get to the screen where you are asked for - last 4 digits of phone no OR last 4 digits of home no OR cc, the system does not focus on the fact that you don't know the last 4 digits of your home number and hence gives you one of these questions (the odds are obviously against you getting asked the same questions again).

Ideally system should know that this guy does not have all necessary information and hence continually ask him the same question which he is failing. By allowing him to answer one of the other questions is making it easier for the end-user who is up to no good in my opinion


----------



## HighFlier (21 Jul 2008)

The other way to look at it is the system dosent give you multiple "guesses" at the right answer.


----------



## rmelly (21 Jul 2008)

OP, how many attempts do you get before account lockout?


----------



## purpeller (22 Jul 2008)

It's 3 goes - I know from typo experience!!


----------



## sighte (6 Aug 2008)

Hmmm my experience is a bit different.

I opened my AIB account as a student, and didn't specify a work number at the time. In spite of this I was often asked to enter a work number when signing in to online banking. I always just fill it with any old number, hoping that the next time around I'll be asked for my home or credit card number. Sometimes I'm repeatedly asked for a work number, which is a bit annoying, but I've never been locked out.

A couple of years ago I even added my work number to my account, but it's still not accepted by the online banking site.


----------



## jhegarty (6 Aug 2008)

rmelly said:


> OP, how many attempts do you get before account lockout?



if you know any of answers you can keep entering the first screen as many times as you want until the second screen gives you the digits or security question you have the answer to...


----------

